# Pet Sitter Nightmares



## klawran1 (May 13, 2015)

Does anyone else have a nightmare of a time finding pet sitters?? I recently flew to Pennsylvania for my sister in law's wedding and college graduation (On the same day) and it was the most difficult thing ever to get a sitter. I had to depend on a friend (who proceeded to invite ANOTHER friend without my permission) to stay at my house to take care of my reptiles and fur babies. I love my friend, but he is an idiot when the OTHER friend is around. They half way did the work I asked them to do in terms of food, water, enclosure cleaning, and soaking. I come home to lights that have been changed from their timers resulting in them not turning off at all, dirty enclosures, water dishes that hardly had a drop of water in them for my tortoises, and just overall unhappy animals. My cats were not much better. To give the full story, I have 7 indoor cats, a small 4 pound Yorkie, 3 bearded dragons, and two tortoises. I precut and measured all of the food and gave exact instructions on cleaning and watering with all needed materials provided. I'm honestly afraid to know how they cared for my babies while I was gone for six days. It will NOT happen again. I will find someone responsible, or I will not leave my home. Any other nightmare pet sitting stories, or good experience stories? I've been home since Tuesday and I'm still livid. My cats are just now acting normal and keep in mind, they are accustomed to strangers and don't typically have a problem when I'm gone.


----------



## wellington (May 13, 2015)

I have not had a problem yet, knock on wood. However, I only ask them to feed, water and let them out and put them in, which means open and/or close their doors. I would not ask them to clean up after them. Most people that don't have these kinds of animals, may not like to clean up poop and probably wouldn't do a good job anyway. I always have the lights on timers and I let them know to not touch them, they are fine set where they are. Keeping it minimal and simple I think is the best way to go. It won't hurt any animal to have a little poop or pee in their enclosure for a day or so.


----------



## klawran1 (May 13, 2015)

If it was only a couple of days, I wouldn't have asked. I was gone for 6 days and it needed done, especially the leopard enclosure. It's true that no one cares for your animals like you do, but for paying them, with the instructions given beforehand, I expected a better job.


----------



## mike taylor (May 13, 2015)

I agree with the above . When I have to travel I trust one person .... my mom . I have everything set on timers and thermostats . I make food and mark the bags by day and animal . She is a clean freak so she cleans the water and enclosures . I have an amazing mom . If she can't do it I stay home . I trust no one else besides my wife she is amazing also . But if I'm gone she is with me .


----------



## klawran1 (May 13, 2015)

My mom is terrified of the dragons, but she still does an amazing job caring for them when she's able. I wanted it to be her, but she isn't able to drive here after work and care for them since she lives an hour and a half away. Had she been able to, it'd be her all the way! I didn't want to go on the trip anyway, but my husband didn't leave me much of a choice. It didn't make matters any better when I came home to a destroyed house and miserable pets. We couldn't find anyone else, so he enlisted my friend. No more vacations until I find a better candidate. I think what really gets me is my friend has kept my pets numerous times before and I've never had a problem with him.. Now suddenly the OTHER friend comes with him and my fridge is full of alcohol, my clean house was a mess, random lights were on, my timers were changed with him KNOWING not to mess with them, and my animals were skiddish and reptiles dirty and without water. I refer back to, never again.


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 13, 2015)

I just gave my pet sitter a pre vacation tour today! LOL

I'm going away for 4 days on Memorial weekend. Then I'm going to Disney World the following weekend for 7 days.

This is my first time ever having a pet sitter. It's my friend's 10 year old daughter and they live in my neighborhood. Should be easy, it's just the 1 tort and he lives outside.
I'm paying her to check on him daily and make sure he's in his house each night.... Hope it goes well. It's mostly for my peace of mind.

Sorry to hear about your story. I'll say, that's a lot of critters to care for when it's not your own. Hopefully you get better, more responsible help next time.


----------



## Gillian M (May 13, 2015)

Hello, and so sorry to have just read the 'animal sitters' story which was extremely sad. Goodness..your friend could have said: 'Sorry' rather than putting you and your pets in such a miserable state.

Personally, I don't know what I would do in such a case, due to the fact that I live...*alone* with my Greek tort. Also, people here, (in the Middle Eastern countries) dislike pets/animals. But as for you, I could only advice you *NOT* *TO* *DO* *IT* *AGAIN*. Take *baby* *sitters* as well as
*house-maids*: do you know what on earth they do when you're gone? Do you know how baby sitters treat/mistreat your children? At the same time I do know that some people do not have any other choice.


----------



## leigti (May 13, 2015)

I have been very lucky, I have had the same pet sitter for 17 years. She has taken care of all my animals very well. My only complaint is that sometimes, well most of the time, she over feeds them and gives them Way too many treats.  she does not stay at my house but she comes by at least twice a day, and she usually just takes my dog with her for the time that I'm gone and the dog stays at her house
She has enabled me to keep my last dog until she was 17 years old, and to help me with my new puppy when I was working 10-12 hour days. whenever I get a new animal she comes over and learns all about them. The tortoise was definitely a new one for her but she took it all in stride. I make all the feeding as easy as possible for when she is taking care of them. And my lights are on a timer so she doesn't have to worry. And she requires me to leave a signed note giving her and her husband permission to get veterinary care if needed for my animals. Many vets will not take care of an animal that is not brought in by its owner FYI. Luckily all the vets in town know her but I still write the note every time. I am very grateful for her and I pay her well. It is worth it for my peace of mind.


----------



## Gillian M (May 13, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> I just gave my pet sitter a pre vacation tour today! LOL
> 
> I'm going away for 4 days on Memorial weekend. Then I'm going to Disney World the following weekend for 7 days.
> 
> ...


 Hi. Nothing against your friend/your friend's daughter, but would you rely on someone even if he/she has never dealt with pets/animals?


----------



## Gillian M (May 13, 2015)

leigti said:


> I have been very lucky, I have had the same pet sitter for 17 years. She has taken care of all my animals very well. My only complaint is that sometimes, well most of the time, she over feeds them and gives them Way too many treats.  she does not stay at my house but she comes by at least twice a day, and she usually just takes my dog with her for the time that I'm gone and the dog stays at her house
> She has enabled me to keep my last dog until she was 17 years old, and to help me with my new puppy when I was working 10-12 hour days. whenever I get a new animal she comes over and learns all about them. The tortoise was definitely a new one for her but she took it all in stride. I make all the feeding as easy as possible for when she is taking care of them. And my lights are on a timer so she doesn't have to worry. And she requires me to leave a signed note giving her and her husband permission to get veterinary care if needed for my animals. Many vets will not take care of an animal that is not brought in by its owner FYI. Luckily all the vets in town know her but I still write the note every time. I am very grateful for her and I pay her well. It is worth it for my peace of mind.


 Hi. You really are lucky to have such a friend,  as far as your pets are concerned. But *how* *many* are the people like that?


----------



## leigti (May 13, 2015)

By how many do you mean how much I pay her or how easy it is to find somebody like that? I pay her $25 a day every day. She has been doing pet sitting for about 20 years, and doing it as her only job for at least 10. I don't know what I would do without her. My pets are my only family. Right now I have one dog two cats three chickens and one tortoise. And she does great with all of them.


----------



## leigti (May 13, 2015)

If you can't find a pet sitter does your reptile vet board animals? Mine said she would be able to take care of my Russian tortoise if I needed it. The vet for my other animals also boards. That might be something to look into.


----------



## WithLisa (May 13, 2015)

My pet sitters were always horrible, I don't even want to imagine leaving for a whole week...
The last time I was away it was only for I think 3 days, so the pet sitter didn't have to clean up and I knew the pets couldn't die of thirst.
I made a bag for each day and each pet species (cat, rabbits and parakeets - the torts can take care of their own) and added instructions about when and where to feed.

It must have been a disaster, they looked extremely unhappy.
The rabbits food was not in their food bowl, but inside their dirty toilet and the parakeets food was not in their cage, but on top of a dresser - which wouldn't be a problem, but some of them are unable to fly and can't reach the food there (luckily the others must have brought them some food, so they didn't starve to death).
Last but not least, when I came home mid-morning the front door was wide open, must have been like this since the evening before. Sometimes I'm glad I don't own anything worth stealing.


----------



## Gillian M (May 13, 2015)

leigti said:


> By how many do you mean how much I pay her or how easy it is to find somebody like that? I pay her $25 a day every day. She has been doing pet sitting for about 20 years, and doing it as her only job for at least 10. I don't know what I would do without her. My pets are my only family. Right now I have one dog two cats three chickens and one tortoise. And she does great with all of them.


 Sorry. I meant: how easy-or actually hard-it would be to find someone like that even if being paid. My only pet; my *beloved* Greek tortoise is my only pet and my only family: I live *alone*. But I don't think I could find a 'pet-sitter' here in Jordan, if I needed one. People in the Middle East just *do* *NOT* *like* *animals/pets*.


----------



## leigti (May 13, 2015)

Wow, reading all the stories makes me feel even more lucky and appreciative of the great pet sitter I have.


----------



## Gillian M (May 13, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> My pet sitters were always horrible, I don't even want to imagine leaving for a whole week...
> The last time I was away it was only for I think 3 days, so the pet sitter didn't have to clean up and I knew the pets couldn't die of thirst.
> I made a bag for each day and each pet species (cat, rabbits and parakeets - the torts can take care of their own) and added instructions about when and where to feed.
> 
> ...


 Sorry to read your story. Take care...some people may harm your pets *AND* steal/rob your place!


----------



## leigti (May 13, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry to read your story. Take care...some people may harm your pets *AND* steal/rob your place!


I don't think that made her feel any better :-(


----------



## Gillian M (May 13, 2015)

leigti said:


> Wow, reading all the stories makes me feel even more lucky and appreciative of the great pet sitter I have.


 Good! Take good care of that friendship.


----------



## Gillian M (May 13, 2015)

leigti said:


> I don't think that made her feel any better :-(


 I am only warning Lisa that not all friends, or pet sitters are trustworthy, so please understand me.


----------



## WithLisa (May 13, 2015)

It was my brother, I'm sure he would not rob my house.
But obviously he was not very reliable since he didn't even made sure the door was shut... 

There's really nothing in my house worth stealing, but when I saw the open door, of course I was afraid of vadalism or whatever.

I guess I'll rather stay at home in future.


----------



## Gillian M (May 13, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> It was my brother, I'm sure he would not rob my house.
> But obviously he was not very reliable since he didn't even made sure the door was shut...
> 
> There's really nothing in my house worth stealing, but when I saw the open door, of course I was afraid of vadalism or whatever.
> ...


 Lisa, I did not mean anything against your brother, whom I don't even know via net. So please understand me.  I said and meant: *TAKE* *CARE!* Alright?


----------



## WithLisa (May 13, 2015)

I do understand,  but it's really not easy to find a reliable pet sitter. I don't want to let any strangers in my house because I can't know they are trustworthy. But it seems that my family and friends are not better either...
The best decision is to just stay at home, if you don't know someone like @leigti


----------



## Gillian M (May 13, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> I do understand,  but it's really not easy to find a reliable pet sitter. I don't want to let any strangers in my house because I can't know they are trustworthy. But it seems that my family and friends are not better either...
> The best decision is to just stay at home, if you don't know someone like @leigti


 I never allow strangers in, regardless of whether I want a pet sitter or not. I live alone with my *TORT*, and life is only getting less and less safe, with...unemployment, poverty and so on. (Now we're going into  economics).

I would stay at home in such a case.


----------



## Moozillion (May 14, 2015)

Luckily, my next door neighbor and I pet sit for each other! She teaches middle school and her hubby and 18 yr old son are all really wonderful people. Her 14 year old daughter was born with a terrible brain defect (Partial Holoprosencephaly, for people who like to Google unusual things!) and is profoundly mentally retarded, but they have always kept her at home, rather than put her in an institution. Needless to say, they are AMAZING at taking care of people and animals! 
When my hubby and I leave town, she looks after our 3 cats and Elsa; when they're out of town we look after her 3 cats! 
Since she's a teacher, I once left Report Cards on all 3 cats after she and her family had been on a week's vacation! I "graded" them on things like "Socializing," "Grooming," "Litter-scattering," "Eating," "Purring" and "Keeping Polar Bears Away." Since we did not see ANY polar bears here in south Louisiana for that ENTIRE week, they obviously excelled in that area, and all 3 got A+!!! 
I feel VERY fortunate to have such great neighbors.


----------



## klawran1 (May 14, 2015)

I guess I was spoiled. I moved here a month ago from a place I'd lived at for four years. During those years, a very good friend of mine who I met through work would care for my pets and I would care for hers. She was very attentive and knew what she was doing. I never had any problem. Now that she's 5 hours away and I have to rely on my high school friend who kept my animals when there were a lot less of them, I guess I expec t too much. I have a little peace of mind knowing that one, I have no other trips planned this year for overnight, and two, a very responsible young lady who pet sits for my hometown is moving this way for college in August. She comes with the highest of recommendations and is experienced in a lot of pet species. Hopefully she will be available if my husband plans another Pennsylvania visit to see his family. Again, I won't be leaving without my mother volunteering or having someone I trust again. It makes me feel better that some of you have 'slacked' pet sitters too. I worry about having babysitters for my human children (if I ever have children) every day. Luckily my mom is close enough to keep the human babies at her house.


----------



## Gillian M (May 14, 2015)

Moozillion said:


> Luckily, my next door neighbor and I pet sit for each other! She teaches middle school and her hubby and 18 yr old son are all really wonderful people. Her 14 year old daughter was born with a terrible brain defect (Partial Holoprosencephaly, for people who like to Google unusual things!) and is profoundly mentally retarded, but they have always kept her at home, rather than put her in an institution. Needless to say, they are AMAZING at taking care of people and animals!
> When my hubby and I leave town, she looks after our 3 cats and Elsa; when they're out of town we look after her 3 cats!
> Since she's a teacher, I once left Report Cards on all 3 cats after she and her family had been on a week's vacation! I "graded" them on things like "Socializing," "Grooming," "Litter-scattering," "Eating," "Purring" and "Keeping Polar Bears Away." Since we did not see ANY polar bears here in south Louisiana for that ENTIRE week, they obviously excelled in that area, and all 3 got A+!!!
> I feel VERY fortunate to have such great neighbors.


 That is so nice of you and your neighbour. On the other hand one cannot alway guarantee to have such a neighbour: it's a matter of *luck*, nothing else.


----------



## keepergale (May 14, 2015)

We are about to leave for a week long vacation. We have had the same pet sitter for years. She stays at our home while we are away. She is great with the dogs but I always worry about the reptiles while I am away. I never seem to get the feeling she really "gets" the non furry pets.
Everything is automated as possible.
Lights heat thermostats etc. 
She is paid $25 a day so it's not totally a favor. I still don't have any expectations of her preparing diets for the tortoises before sunrise.(as they expect) We are happy enough with her that we book her before we book the travel plans each year.


----------



## Gillian M (May 14, 2015)

keepergale said:


> We are about to leave for a week long vacation. We have had the same pet sitter for years. She stays at our home while we are away. She is great with the dogs but I always worry about the reptiles while I am away. I never seem to get the feeling she really "gets" the non furry pets.
> Everything is automated as possible.
> Lights heat thermostats etc.
> She is paid $25 a day so it's not totally a favor. I still don't have any expectations of her preparing diets for the tortoises before sunrise.(as they expect) We are happy enough with her that we book her before we book the travel plans each year.


 I understand that "worrying" as far as reptiles are concerned, as they are not yet that popular as pets, and nowhere near dogs abd cats for that matter.

Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## leigti (May 14, 2015)

Maybe contact of vets office and see if anybody there would like to be a pet sitter for your animals.vet techs or vet students usually know what they're doing.


----------



## Tom (May 14, 2015)

Nobody can take care of our animals as well as we can.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 14, 2015)

This is the main reason I live in a cave (and sometimes under the bridge) and never leave home. My daughter lives only a half mile away, and can come care for my flock if I need her, but this is my hobby, my responsibility, and I don't feel comfortable asking anyone else to care for it while I'm gone. So I don't go.


----------



## klawran1 (May 14, 2015)

Tom said:


> Nobody can take care of our animals as well as we can.


I agree 100%!


----------



## Gillian M (May 14, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> This is the main reason I live in a cave (and sometimes under the bridge) and never leave home. My daughter lives only a half mile away, and can come care for my flock if I need her, but this is my hobby, my responsibility, and I don't feel comfortable asking anyone else to care for it while I'm gone. So I don't go.


 I do see your point, but it seems that some people are obliged to do so every now and then.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (May 14, 2015)

Over the course of many years, one pet sitter allowed my cat to get run over, another one allowed my dearest dog to get run over. One didn't seem to notice the dead bird impaled on the agave on the balcony. There's a reason I don't go far away or stay long.


----------



## klawran1 (May 14, 2015)

I rarely leave the house for more that a night or two. Typically my pets are fine for that amount of time, though obviously my dog comes with me or crashes somewhere else. There are times when a trip is out of your control. Weddings, graduations, funerals, family reunions... I hate those trips because they always last too long and my animals suffer. I avoid them as best as possible. After this past week away, my family and friends out of town better hope they don't die or have any other large event because I will not be in attendance.


----------



## Lexiii (May 14, 2015)

I had to leave for a night on Monday to pick up my oldest at school,and left my 14 year old in charge of the tort. I had the poor kid so paranoid about temps I don't think he slept at all.


----------



## Momof4 (May 15, 2015)

leigti said:


> Maybe contact of vets office and see if anybody there would like to be a pet sitter for your animals.vet techs or vet students usually know what they're doing.



That's exactly what I did! After my older two girls in their 20's didn't do a good job! I have used our vet tech for a couple of years and her and her little daughter sleep over. She takes her lunch at our house too. 

I even get pics and sweet notes. 
I would die without her!!


----------



## AZtortMom (May 15, 2015)

I'm pretty lucky too. My pet sitter is very patient and good with me and my shelled babies. 
I have everything on timers and thermostats 
I also have things written out and meals placed in bags for every day. Mind you, I was a very respected pet sitter/Vet Tech for 20 years so she doesn't screw around.


----------



## DawnH (May 15, 2015)

I had a (professional!) pet sitter, ONCE. She fed our parrot seed that was for sprouting instead of what I told her and our bird was loose when we came home so I have never had one since. With chickens, 3 dogs (including a Great Dane and German Shepherd) two cats, 1 ferret, 1 betta fish, 1 cockatiel and our Sulcata I don't go anywhere. It's funny because I pet sit for our entire neighborhood and everyone always wants to return the favor but I feel like my brood is too much for the average (sane) person...lol

This summer we are taking a two week road trip to go house hunting (out of state) - my middle kiddo (19) wants to stay home so he can work and not take off from his job. HE will be my petsitter (with the promise of cold hard cash for a job WELL done.) My neighbors will gather (and keep) the eggs from the chickens and it should all work out. I am pretty OCD with everyone's care and my kids know it. I am letting go and hoping for the best. I have already told my sons friends that they are responsible as well. I am putting the fear of God into them...lol. Luckily they are a good bunch but I already know the house will not be vacuumed like I want and little things like that. Oh well. I am sure we will all live.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## leigti (May 15, 2015)

johnsonnboswell said:


> Over the course of many years, one pet sitter allowed my cat to get run over, another one allowed my dearest dog to get run over. One didn't seem to notice the dead bird impaled on the agave on the balcony. There's a reason I don't go far away or stay long.


That is terrible! Accidents happen but holy crap. They should be more careful than the average pet owner.


----------



## leigti (May 15, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry. I meant: how easy-or actually hard-it would be to find someone like that even if being paid. My only pet; my *beloved* Greek tortoise is my only pet and my only family: I live *alone*. But I don't think I could find a 'pet-sitter' here in Jordan, if I needed one. People in the Middle East just *do* *NOT* *like* *animals/pets*.


I think when people don't like animals they are really missing out. I couldn't imagine my life without animals, I have always had them, even in college I had a goldfish in my dorm room. But if people don't like animals they will never relate to those of us who do and who feel so strongly about our animals.


----------



## fern4 (May 15, 2015)

As a pet sitter for 15 years your stories make me so sad. I have missed every holiday with my family, hardly go on any vacations and am busy every weekend because I love animals and it's important to me that that their owners feel confident that their pet is safe and well cared for. Good, reliable and trustworthy pet sitters do exist


----------



## leigti (May 15, 2015)

fern4 said:


> As a pet sitter for 15 years your stories make me so sad. I have missed every holiday with my family, hardly go on any vacations and am busy every weekend because I love animals and it's important to me that that their owners feel confident that their pet is safe and well cared for. Good, reliable and trustworthy pet sitters do exist


There are some good ones out there, like the one I have. And some of the stories she has told me about what some people expect from her are amazing. I totally agree with wanting your pets taken care of properly but some people are so unrealistic it is amazing. Some very sad stories out there also. She has had to quit a few jobs because it just broke her heart. So like everything there are two sides to every story.


----------



## Gillian M (May 15, 2015)

leigti said:


> I think when people don't like animals they are really missing out. I couldn't imagine my life without animals, I have always had them, even in college I had a goldfish in my dorm room. But if people don't like animals they will never relate to those of us who do and who feel so strongly about our animals.


 I agree with you: those who don't like animals are missing a lot, but that is the way such people think and feel. You cannot change them. They've been brought up like that and the dislike gets passed on from one generation to another.


----------



## fern4 (May 15, 2015)

leigti said:


> There are some good ones out there, like the one I have. And some of the stories she has told me about what some people expect from her are amazing. I totally agree with wanting your pets taken care of properly but some people are so unrealistic it is amazing. Some very sad stories out there also. She has had to quit a few jobs because it just broke her heart. So like everything there are two sides to every story.


So true! I could write a book about all my animal adventures and crazy pet owners and their requests. Ha!!


----------



## leigti (May 15, 2015)

fern4 said:


> So true! I could write a book about all my animal adventures and crazy pet owners and their requests. Ha!!


Have you inherited any animals? My pet sitter has inherited a couple dogs from people who passed away. And she got a gigantic wolfhound from somebody who lost their job and couldn't care for it anymore.


----------



## Gillian M (May 15, 2015)

fern4 said:


> As a pet sitter for 15 years your stories make me so sad. I have missed every holiday with my family, hardly go on any vacations and am busy every weekend because I love animals and it's important to me that that their owners feel confident that their pet is safe and well cared for. Good, reliable and trustworthy pet sitters do exist


 That is so nice to read....somebody really caring for his/her pets.


----------



## fern4 (May 15, 2015)

leigti said:


> Have you inherited any animals? My pet sitter has inherited a couple dogs from people who passed away. And she got a gigantic wolfhound from somebody who lost their job and couldn't care for it anymore.


No, not yet but I do have a pet parrot willed to me when the owners time comes


----------



## AZtortMom (May 16, 2015)

fern4 said:


> So true! I could write a book about all my animal adventures and crazy pet owners and their requests. Ha!!


That makes two of us


----------



## DawnH (May 16, 2015)

In CA I had THE most wonderful petsitter in the world! I loved her. Here in SETX there is no one. It's so bad that friends have suggested I start doing it professionally. That's kinda sad... I very much applaud the good ones, that is for sure. You all make keeping a zoo just a little bit easier. Our pets are our family!


----------



## WithLisa (May 16, 2015)

fern4 said:


> No, not yet but I do have a pet parrot willed to me when the owners time comes


They have only one? That's sad...  I hope you can get him/her a partner when the time comes. 
But I'm a little envious, I'm intrigued with parrots since I was a little child, they are extremely intelligent and social animals.


----------



## Gillian M (May 17, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> They have only one? That's sad...  I hope you can get him/her a partner when the time comes.
> But I'm a little envious, I'm intrigued with parrots since I was a little child, they are extremely intelligent and social animals.


 I like parrots too, and was thinking of getting one before I got my cute little tort, but changed my mind and..'TORT BE IT!'


----------



## KTyne (May 17, 2015)

Haven't read all replies but yes, horrible pet sitters *shudders*
I've had pet sitters who I came home to 2 of my reptiles not even having their water dishes in their enclosures, hides/decor in the wrong tanks or left out completely, humid hides for my Leos completely bone dry, dirty enclosures with at least a week's worth of poo, blood all over my Leopard Gecko's tank because she shed with a bone dry humid hide and ripped the shed off of her poor toes, etc.
I have had 3 horrible pet sitters before I found a great one the last time I went away. The only issue is that I don't know if she would pet sit for me again now that I have more reptiles/reptiles that need feeding every day. :\


----------



## leigti (May 17, 2015)

I think finding a good pet sitter for reptiles is a little more difficult then for dogs or cats. That is why I am so lucky, when I got my Russian and then my Boxturtle my pet sitter took it all in stride. She had to take care of my friends animals including two snakes. She barely had any instruction because there was a medical emergency. She went to feed the snakes and found out that there were no frozen for you mice to be found anywhere in town. So she bought to live ones and actually fed them to the snakes. She was mortified but she did it. Maybe the eight-year-old at the pet shop telling her how easy it was gave her the strength she needed


----------



## klawran1 (May 17, 2015)

I'm so glad I'm not the only one with bad experiences. I miss my pet sitter from Florida. She was amazing and owned a zoo of her own. I had a trip to Disney planned a few years ago and left her instructions on the animals and how to check on the incubator with 18 bearded dragon eggs enclosed... The eggs hatched over a week sooner than I'd planned and this poor girl fed them twice a day, soaked them, set up their lights once they were mobile, and cared for them better than anyone in her position would have. She was paid much more than the agreed upon amount. Good people who love animals and treat them as their own do exist. I was ready to fly her here to pet sit for me before I left for the wedding. After what I came home to, it would have been worth the plane ticket.


----------



## Gillian M (May 17, 2015)

klawran1 said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one with bad experiences. I miss my pet sitter from Florida. She was amazing and owned a zoo of her own. I had a trip to Disney planned a few years ago and left her instructions on the animals and how to check on the incubator with 18 bearded dragon eggs enclosed... The eggs hatched over a week sooner than I'd planned and this poor girl fed them twice a day, soaked them, set up their lights once they were mobile, and cared for them better than anyone in her position would have. She was paid much more than the agreed upon amount. Good people who love animals and treat them as their own do exist. I was ready to fly her here to pet sit for me before I left for the wedding. After what I came home to, it would have been worth the plane ticket.


 It's great to 'hear' there are still trustworthy people around.


----------



## klawran1 (May 18, 2015)

Oh yeah... Just haven't found one in my new town yet, but I'm looking! I rarely leave the house for more than a night or two and my parents are able to take care of my pets so long as everything is pre measured. Unfortunately, longer trips seem to surprise me.. Like my sister in law's wedding. There is talk of another family reunion in Pennsylvania this year so I'll have that to look forward to in terms of stress and annoyance at lack of pet sitters. I can't complain too much. This was the first trip we took to see my husband's family in 7 years. It's too bad since that long span means we have to stay for more than just the weekend when we do go. I'm already in the works to find a pet sitter for the 'possible' trip. Good thing for me he moved us here for work since the holidays will no longer be a problem. I'm gone for two nights and I'm an hour away when I stay with my family. I can easily run up here and check on everyone with no problem. This Christmas will be a LOT less stressful.


----------



## UnicornSploosh (Jul 16, 2015)

We went to Pittsburg over Memorial Day weekend and had a good friend care for our animals. I made it so easy with labeled bags of pre-measured food, detailed instructions taped to enclosures, etc. Even fed and watered the snakes so they wouldn't be an issue.


It almost was okay. He removed the tortoises light from their cage and set it on the nightstand next to them. Thankfully it was the night before we came home. When the timer clicked on it ended up destroying the nightstand and my boyfriend's work phone but thankfully didn't burn down the house. I'll never buy anything but zoomed bulbs that have the built in safety feature of shutting off when they overheat. That bulb saved not just my tortoises but my cats, snakes, bearded dragons, and rats. 

My local reptile store now offers boarding. They're going to them next time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm fortunate.
There's a guy here called Zachariah, nice young Moroccan man who is a good friend and adores Tidgy.
When I go away he can be relied on to drop everything and come and look after Tidgy.
He is completely trustworthy and reliable and a member of this Forum so he can learn all about torts, though he's never posted anything.
Thanks, Zac.


----------

